# Paint Spraying or Powder Coating for Alloy Refurb?



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

Guys, 

what is the recommendation with regards to wheel refurbishment?

Is it better to get it spray painted or powder coated?

What sort of price should I be paying?

Any recommended companies around Nuneaton/Coventry area?

Thanks


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Powder coated every time, Far more durable


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Powder coating is good but should the dreaded happen and you kerb a wheel it's a lot more difficult to touch up than paint because the powder coat is so thick. 

For this reason and the fact painted wheels if done well will have a nicer finish and look better I'd actually recommend painted wheels despite having powder coated wheels on my car at the moment. 

Whatever you decide to go for ask for the left over paint so you can keep it as a touch up.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

tbh I dont think one is any better than the other as each have their own merits and downfalls. I have mine powder coated because I thought it a more durable finish, but I have managed to chip the finish a few times which means the whole wheel needs to be refurbed again and it is difficult to get a good match. All four of my wheels are slightly different shading. Shadow chrome I think mine are done.

City powder coaters in Birmingham are very cheap and I have had a few decent sets done by them. They have a massive turn over so they will have a few unhappy customers too.
My wheels now I wanted the best and decided on using the wheel specialist. They are a franchise and one can be found in Coventry. The quality I have witnessed is top notch from the guys in Manchester, cant vouch for Cov. but check out their website.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

It depends what effect you want really. While powder coating provides more durable protection, painting in clear over base can offer a range of effects such as metallic, pearlescent and matt finishes. Often I've seen bodyshops have the wheels blasted & powder coated and then refinished in the desired top coat. I'd say £50-60 per wheels is reasonable. Just remember you get what you pay for in most cases.

Sutty.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I went with painted on mine as didn't have the colour I wanted with powder coating! As said above coating is more durable but hard to repair well.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I've never had any issues with painted wheels


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

+1 For the "Wheel Specialist" just had a set done by them in Burton on Trent excellent job.

Rick


----------



## Blue Al (Sep 13, 2015)

I had some white powder coated wheels, which I had over sprayed in white Audi paint 
Looks great for 6 months, then began to degrade between the spokes, not sure if that was a reflection on the process or the man behind the gun
Job done under the arches near villa park


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Paint usually gives a smoother, glossier finish. Powder coat is generally tougher and harder wearing, but can be more prone to rippling or orange peel on inner edges and return angles.

Plastic parts can't be older coated either, so if the wheels have plastic caps they'll have to be painted to a close match where if you're getting the wheels painted the caps can be done at the same time for a perfect match.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

I've just paid £65 each to get a set of 17" Lexus alloys refurbished.
Stripped, blasted, repaired, powder coated anthracite, then powder coat lacquer


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

The rims look spot on but please do yourself a favour and put some decent rubber on them


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Paint lasts 20 odd years on the body work so why won't it last on wheels?

Had mine sprayed with paint and it's a much better finish than my mates powder coated finish imo


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Have been told by various alloy refurb places that painted wheels are longer lasting and better quality than powder coat.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Powdercoating is more resistant to stone chip ingress. On a lacquered finish water and salt can get underneath the lacquer finish and ruin the look of wheels.

I used project wheels in Stourbridge and rate them highly.

Here's a couple of sets I've had done in the last few months.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> The rims look spot on but please do yourself a favour and put some decent rubber on them


it's ok!
please dont worry!

... they're on my wifes car

:devil:


----------



## kermnitz (Aug 1, 2008)

As said it 6 & half a dozen. Powder is more durable if done properly,but you get a better finish with wet paint. Let's face it if you run your wheel up a curb regardless whether it's powder or wet paint it will come off. 
The place I use strips the wheels back & uses powder primer,wet paint colour & then powder clear laquar. That way you still get a nice smooth finish & a bit of durability.
Had my winters done last month


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I had my wheels refurbed with paint on a previous car. Had no durability issues at all. They were refurbed by a very professional company though. The whole wheel was done


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

There's good and bad powder coating and painting. There's no question that _in the limits_, PC produces the more durable finish - apart from being tougher, it's so much thicker that it'll take a lot longer for the embedded brake dust corroding, expanding and pitting the surface to eat its way through to the aluminium. But most folks on here are washing / sealing / decontaminating / treating their wheels often enough that the lesser durability of paint won't necessarily become a factor, in which case the look you can get may become more important, and paint a more attractive option. A lot of the work in getting a good job is in the prep, which is true whichever way you go, so I don't think there's much to choose in price between them.

So the question becomes why are you getting your wheels refurbed - do you want the most robust finish you can get so you don't have to worry about washing them every single week, or do you want them to have a very specific look eg by matching a particular colour elsewhere on the car?

£70 / wheel seems to be the going rate if the refurb place is going to remove and refit tyres / balance the wheels after they're done, a bit less if you can manage to drop off the 'naked' wheels with them.

And last but not least - how good is your parking?  Small amounts of kerb damage are (apparently) easier / cheaper to spot repair when it's been painted, so it depends on how much it bothers you not having perfect wheels


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

kermnitz said:


> As said it 6 & half a dozen. Powder is more durable if done properly,but you get a better finish with wet paint. Let's face it if you run your wheel up a curb regardless whether it's powder or wet paint it will come off.
> The place I use strips the wheels back & uses powder primer,wet paint colour & then powder clear laquar. That way you still get a nice smooth finish & a bit of durability.
> Had my winters done last month


nice combo there with the red, wheels and calipers, what paint shade are those rims?


----------



## kermnitz (Aug 1, 2008)

lemansblue92 said:


> nice combo there with the red, wheels and calipers, what paint shade are those rims?


There Graphite grey,the boy lightened the paint slightly as i didnt want them too drark.Happy with them:thumb:


----------

